#ubuntu-design 2013-08-07
<mpt> rachelliu, is there a spec document for the content picker, even if it's due for rewrite?
<rachelliu> mpt: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1FlEXK4lTXpw1jgHzqWBYYLVRGqcJ0_b3KhbQmeN2oEk/edit
<mpt> ta
#ubuntu-design 2013-08-08
<mpt> Hmm, Firefox's icon just got less distinct in the Launcher.
#ubuntu-design 2013-08-09
<snwh> mpt, you're always on my google+ chat/talk/hangout/whatever list despite never me never seeing you use it. https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7027392/mpt-gplus.png
<snwh> at least I assume i circled the real mpt
<xnox> snwh: g+ doesn't have notion of "online" or "offline"
<snwh> xnox, but i've never spoken to mpt on g+ so i have no idea why he's near the top of my list either
<xnox> snwh: oh, that's peculiar =)
<snwh> precisely
<s1lence> The battery settings for the phone seem a bit limiting.
<s1lence> for the auto-sleep there's a radio-type selector that gives me the option between 1-5 minutes.
<s1lence> wouldn't it be better to use a spinner/slider?
<s1lence> that would scale better to the desktop as typical auto-sleep times are around 15-30 minutes.
<s1lence> mpt, ^
#ubuntu-design 2014-08-06
<nik90> gventuri: hey, I got a question about the snooze functionality. What is the snooze period before we show the alarm notification again?
<gventuri> nik90: I would go for 5 minutes
<nik90> gventuri: and second, will this snooze functionality be active until the default timeout of 30 minutes?
<nik90> gventuri: ok. Do you want me to expose it as a setting in the clock app?
<gventuri> nik90: yes, it will be active until the timeout
<gventuri> nik90: that's a valid point
<gventuri> nik90: I think it is a good idea
<gventuri> <p>Snooze for</p><p>5 minutes</p>
<gventuri> the equivalent in QML
<gventuri> I'll update the spec
<nik90> ok, I get the idea
<gventuri> nik90: I've updated the spec
<nik90> gventuri: ok thnx. Will get on it asap
#ubuntu-design 2014-08-07
<xnox> mpt: farewell!
#ubuntu-design 2014-08-08
<nik90> gventuri_: we got a bug about the alarm sound at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1354370
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1354370 in Ubuntu UX "default sound for alarm doesn't get its job done" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> gventuri_: need your design opinion
<gventuri_> Let me have a look
<gventuri_> nik90: most of the sounds are soft-ish, I just tested all of them
<nik90> gventuri_: ah
<gventuri_> nik90: for the moment, I would use 'Ubuntu' as a defualt
<nik90> gventuri_: is there a plan to bring a separate alarm ringtones folder?
<nik90> gventuri_: post-rtm?
<gventuri_> maybe we could file a bug under sound
<nik90> gventuri_: ok
<gventuri_> nik90: I think you would need stronger sounds anyway
<nik90> yeah
<gventuri_> even for ringtones
<gventuri_> not just for alarms
<gventuri_> could you file a bug?
<nik90> ah
<gventuri_> is there a 'sounds' project?
<nik90> "ubuntu" is the default ringtone for calls as well. Wouldn't it cause confusion?
<nik90> there is a ubuntu-touch-sounds project afaik
<gventuri_> ok
<nik90> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-sounds
<jouni_> hello
<gventuri_> jouni_: hi
<jouni_> buongiorno
<gventuri_> we are talking about the sounds of alarm
<jouni_> alright
<gventuri_> at the moment they are all quite soft
<jouni_> ringtone or alarm?
<gventuri_> it would be lovely to have 1-3 sounds that are more strong
<gventuri_> I believe it is the same set
<gventuri_> Am I mistaken?
<jouni_> yeah I can do a couple more no worries
<jouni_> yeah same set
<gventuri_> that'sokay (for now)
<jouni_> users can also add their own sounds
<gventuri_> ok
<gventuri_> how?
<jouni_> just need to save a sound file in the folder on the device
<jouni_> hold on lemme see what the path is
<nik90> jouni_: that path is in the system folder, dont think users have permission to do add there
<gventuri_> can you do that without a PC?
<jouni_> there is no gui on the phone, command line only
<jouni_> nik90: you remember what the path is?
<nik90> 1 sec
<nik90> jouni_: /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/ringtones
<jouni_> ah yes there they are
<nik90> jouni_: when the phone is connected, the user only sees the home folder (documents, music, pictures and downloads)
<nik90> everything else is hidden and restricted
<jouni_> so if someone wants to add a ringtone
<jouni_> they need to make the image writable first
<nik90> yup
<jouni_> and then push with adb to the right path
<nik90> but that isn't user friendly
<jouni_> we could perhaps make system settings able to accept sounds via the content hub
<jouni_> so that you could export stuff from say, music app easily
<nik90> I suppose yes
<jouni_> need to ask the system settings devs.. I’ll find out who they are
<gventuri_> also the media player
<nik90> jouni_: seb128 and laney afaik
<jouni_> yeah was looking for seb but can’t see him online
<jouni_> nik90: can you ask them if you see them?
<nik90> jouni_: sure
<jouni_> gventuri_: yeah if an app accepts a certain filetype via content hub, any other app that outputs that file type can export to it
<jouni_> nik90: thank you!
<gventuri_> jouni_: on a different node, could we add something like the 'old ringtone' on iOS
<jouni_> like an old school phone? yeah sure
<gventuri_> cool
<nik90> jouni_: yeah I agree with gventuri_, we would still need to add 2-3 ringtones which are strong (like the old school one)
<jouni_> was gonna spend a day creating some new sounds after the sprints, I’ll do it next week
<jouni_> no problemo
<nik90> gventuri_: can you assign jouni_ to that bug in ubuntu-ux
<gventuri_> I can't see the bug
<nik90> gventuri_: once they land, I will mark that bug resolved
<gventuri_> nik90: did you save it?
<nik90> gventuri_, jouni_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1354370
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1354370 in Ubuntu UX "default sound for alarm doesn't get its job done" [Undecided,Triaged]
<gventuri_> nik90: ok
<jouni_> i assigned myself
<gventuri_> ok
<nik90> thnx guys
<jouni_> no worries
<jouni_> what you working on these days nik, the clock?
<nik90> yeah the new clock app designs
<nik90> gventuri_: oh btw, I have implemented the fastscroll and custom swipe delete similar to the address book. It landed in trunk. Once we get a few more stuff in, I will push an update to store
<nik90> jouni_: you can try out the new clock app via the ubuntu touch store. Search for "Clock Reboot"
<jouni_> nice, will give it a go
<gventuri_> Do you want me to start filing bugs? I noticed a few of them
<gventuri_> nik90: on launchpad I mean
<nik90> gventuri_: yeah go ahead. I will look into them parallely
<gventuri_> nik90: ok, cool
<mpt> JohnLea, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#Locking
<JohnLea> mpt; thanks!
<JohnLea> mpt; one other question while I'm at it - is there a rotation lock setting somewhere in the designs as well?
<JohnLea> mpt; e.g. setting that locks the phone/tablet into it's current orientation?
<mpt> JohnLea, yes, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StatusBar#rotation-lock
<mpt> which links to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings#phone-quick-access
<mpt> JohnLea, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Storage#Phone
<mpt> JohnLea, ogra was the engineer who asked for that
<JohnLea> mpt, is there anywhere the user can see their IP address in System Settings atm?
<mpt> No
 * snwh is surprised there is activity in this channel
<JohnLea> mpt, according to the design, will the phone automatically connect to previously connected wifi networks automatically with zero user intervention (e.g. no notifications, the device just connects automatically?)
<mpt> JohnLea, if “Auto-join previous networks” is on, which it should be by default. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#wi-fi-phone> That option is not implemented yet.
<nik90> gventuri: ping
<gventuri> nik90 pong
<gventuri> nik90: pong
<nik90> gventuri: hey I wanted to ask if you thought about the add custom world city by search online feature we discussed sometime back
<nik90> gventuri: we are getting closer to rtm and ideally I would like to have the feature implementations done asap and focus on just bug fixes
<gventuri> nik90: yeah, I think I added a note to the spec
<nik90> oh
<gventuri> nik90: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/1JvDyhsW17d1-Mz8OY1YMBKwfRI2z9qgyRjbujEsxEMk/edit#slide=id.g338feb3e7_08
<nik90> gventuri: nice. I will then start working on that
<gventuri> nik90: it shows a progress indicator while searching online
<gventuri> nik90: it might take a while if not on wifi
<nik90> gventuri: ok. What happens if the user is not connected online? Due to no wifi or 3g for instance
<nik90> although it is a really rare care
<nik90> case*
<gventuri> nik90: it can happen indeed
<gventuri> nik90: maybe we could create an empty state with a call to action to add a new city
<gventuri> nik90: or we could just display an empty state with a notification that you are not online
<gventuri> the second option is probably my favourite
<nik90> gventuri: I think for RTM we should go with third since allowing the user to add his own city is a bit more complicated since I am not sure how that goes well with the day light saving rules and so on.
<nik90> I will work on this in the weekend and see where that leads to
<gventuri> absolutely
<gventuri> that's what I was thinking as well
<nik90> great
<gventuri> I added a note to that page
<nik90> just saw it. thnx
#ubuntu-design 2014-08-09
<pattoin> hello
<pattoin> someone from design here?
#ubuntu-design 2015-08-07
<mpt> Femma, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sound#Silent_Mode
#ubuntu-design 2016-08-10
<maerciba5> hi
<maerciba5> anyone familiar with woff/woff2?
